# Pidgey the artist...he thinks



## pestulio07 (Nov 11, 2013)

First a bit of news that I'm very happy about:
For the past two or three months, Pidgey has been VERY hard to live with. He wouldn't let me get anywhere near him for any reason, and even started shutting out my wife. Well, a few months ago we moved, and it seems like that may have been the cause of the stir, because in the past two weeks or so, he's calmed down greatly, and has no problem with holding or pets from either of us!

Now that I've shared my good news, here is Pidgey thinking he's an artist. My wife is a painter, and Pidgey decided to "help" her paint...and getting scratches...because he's spoiled.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Cute pics! Hope he stays out of the paint.


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Artist*

Hi.
I love those pics, they are so cute. You're baby is beautiful too.

Keep us posted on Picasso.

Glad he's back to his own self.

Foxy


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute. I'm glad to hear he's calmed down.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Well your wife clearly wouldn't be able to paint without Pidgey's help! Awesome name, by the way.


----------

